# I want to share with You my technique :)



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

The weather is cold again. For years I knit differently gloves. Started today again. In the meantime, I share the work previously done. Thank You for watching


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I love this! It looks like it could goes faster this way too.
I will try it.
Thanks for giving us your idea!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Very clever !! Love them!! Do you have any written instructions you would be willing to share ?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Very clever !! Love them!! Do you have any written instructions you would be willing to share ?


I will try to do outline around my hand/fingers and knit to those dimensions. Can't be that hard.
Looks fun!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful. You are a master. Thanks for the inspiration. Have you written up a pattern with tips for beginners?



Avekene said:


> The weather is cold again. For years I knit differently gloves. Started today again. In the meantime, I share the work previously done. Thank You for watching


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for posting.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love these!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Will have to try these! Thank you


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Very clever !! Love them!! Do you have any written instructions you would be willing to share ?


How to knit gloves on 2 needle 

At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!!  Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before  When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, they are superb :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for the instructions. I shall enjoy trying something new !


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Thank you very much for the instructions. I shall enjoy trying something new !


I like knit 2 glowes together. It is simplier to remember :lol:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Avekene said:


> I like knit 2 glowes together. It is simplier to remember :lol:


Will do !!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

They are all fantastic! What a wonderful idea. Thank you for sharing your talent and skill. :thumbup:


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Will do !!


Please share them here!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Avekene said:


> Please share them here!


Will do


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I see you are from Estonia. Please tell us if this is the traditional way to knit gloves in your country ... or is it your own very clever idea?

I could imagine crotcheting the seams together instead of sewing, might make an interesting ridge around the fingers too.

Fascinating. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

judyh47 said:


> I see you are from Estonia. Please tell us if this is the traditional way to knit gloves in your country ... or is it your own very clever idea?
> 
> I could imagine crotcheting the seams together instead of sewing, might make an interesting ridge around the fingers too.
> 
> Fascinating. Thank you so much for sharing.


One day I just took needles and then they came :roll:
But Estonian gloves are here: http://www.google.ee/search?q=estonian+gloves&biw=1680&bih=903&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCgQsARqFQoTCICcionUrcgCFUv_cgod0kkNnw


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I find one pair I sew with different colour 
Those were faforite!!!! :lol:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Great gloves.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Terrific gloves. All are lovely but I especially like the red pair!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Avekene said:


> One day I just took needles and then they came :roll:
> But Estonian gloves are here: http://www.google.ee/search?q=estonian+gloves&biw=1680&bih=903&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CCgQsARqFQoTCICcionUrcgCFUv_cgod0kkNnw


Very beautiful gloves! I have used Estonian braid on some of my work. It is a beautiful technique and once you've seen it done, can't believe how simple it is.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> Terrific gloves. All are lovely but I especially like the red pair!


Those were mine


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Great idea, thanks for instructions will try these.


----------



## Im.a.knitter (Sep 12, 2015)

peppered said:


> I love this! It looks like it could goes faster this way too.
> I will try it.
> Thanks for giving us your idea!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

Avekene said:


> The weather is cold again. For years I knit differently gloves. Started today again. In the meantime, I share the work previously done. Thank You for watching


thankyou for the great idea britmaid


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice .. Love your technique for making gloves.. :thumbup:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

&#128077;


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your method for making gloves - I like your idea!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you for the pictures and the instructions


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very clever! Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are awesome.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

This is a great pattern and your instructions are very clear. Thanks for posting. Will give it a try.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I could do that. The white stripe on the red glove really stands out. Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Will certainly give it a try, thanks


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Ingenious! Revolutionary! I've never made gloves because the fingers are so fiddley. Your samples are beautifully made.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely gloves !


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like these, and what a clever way of knitting them. Thank you for the instructions I'm definitely giving these a go


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

How clever - Thank you for sharing - am going to try this


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Avekene said:


> How to knit gloves on 2 needle
> 
> At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
> Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!!  Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before  When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


I love these. Can you please tell us a little more on knitting the wrist? Do you have a number of stitches you normally pick up? Is there a particular place (like in the top of the garter stitch row or in the dip) that you find looks better? Thank you so much for your pattern.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

These are great! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

clever idea.

thanks for the instructions


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

very nice...


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

great idea! can't wait to try them


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I've done mittens this way, but not gloves. I'll have to try it.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

What a great idea! And they look very warm and cozy! Great job
Thank you for sharing


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very clever !!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a clever lady you are! Hate the thought of doing all those fingers but these look very doable. Might just give it a try. Thanks so much for posting and for your very easy to understand directions. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

What a smart woman you are! I would never have thought of this. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your unique technique and pattern with us! Your gloves look so warm and toasty. Great idea!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a clever way of making gloves! Your gloves are beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are wonderful, and a great way to do them on two needles!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful that we can share our ideas with knitters all over the world who speak English?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is an awesome idea for knitting gloves! Well done!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting technique. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Ta dah!! As promised a photo of a glove using your wonderful pattern. 
I have only made one as I wasn't sure about the size. I did 8 rows per finger section but next time I will do 6 and make a pair !!! The yarn is some crazy yarn I had in my stash it gives 10wpi. My husband laughed but I quite like it! I crocheted the cuff. I love the way you have shaped the thumb, very neat !! Many thanks again for your time.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

purdeygirl, purdeyglove!! I know I want to try this now! Really nice! Thanks for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

jberg said:


> purdeygirl, purdeyglove!! I know I want to try this now! Really nice! Thanks for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


Easy to knit and very quick !!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

so you're pushing my buttons...."easy....quick...." off to find some yarn! Thanks again! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Clever way to make gloves. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Clever! knitting fingers in the round is very difficult for me, so this looks like a great solution!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Ta dah!! As promised a photo of a glove using your wonderful pattern.
> I have only made one as I wasn't sure about the size. I did 8 rows per finger section but next time I will do 6 and make a pair !!! The yarn is some crazy yarn I had in my stash it gives 10wpi. My husband laughed but I quite like it! I crocheted the cuff. I love the way you have shaped the thumb, very neat !! Many thanks again for your time.


Thanks for showing us your glove purdeygirl, love the colours and a great idea to crochet the cuff :thumbup: Isn't Avekene kind for showing us such an easy way to make gloves


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Thanks for showing us your glove purdeygirl, love the colours and a great idea to crochet the cuff :thumbup: Isn't Avekene kind for showing us such an easy way to make gloves


Absolutely, !! I've never made fingered gloves before. She is ingenious !!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

How clever. They are wonderful.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very clever. I like it!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely, great job!



purdeygirl said:


> Ta dah!! As promised a photo of a glove using your wonderful pattern.
> I have only made one as I wasn't sure about the size. I did 8 rows per finger section but next time I will do 6 and make a pair !!! The yarn is some crazy yarn I had in my stash it gives 10wpi. My husband laughed but I quite like it! I crocheted the cuff. I love the way you have shaped the thumb, very neat !! Many thanks again for your time.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How clever! Lots of sewing but without having to fiddle with dps or circs. Thanks for the pattern and the photos of your lovely work.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I love your way


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Avekene said:


> The weather is cold again. For years I knit differently gloves. Started today again. In the meantime, I share the work previously done. Thank You for watching


Love the idea!
pattern for this style can be found in 'Knit One Knit All' by Elizabeth Zimmerman.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant! Your gloves are lovely and what a clever way to knit them. Thank you for sharing your design.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Love the idea!
> pattern for this style can be found in 'Knit One Knit All' by Elizabeth Zimmerman.


Maybe it is somewhere. There is not something new in the world... I made them myself. It came, like it came... I have no pattern or instructions


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Avekene said:


> Maybe it is somewhere. There is not something new in the world... I made them myself. It came, like it came... I have no pattern or instructions


I find that too. When I was first married (it was not a traditional white dress affair) I made my own hat. And lo, a few weeks later I found my hat displayed in a fashion magazine. Great minds think alike.

This is a great way to make gloves and I just might give it a try.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool! :thumbup:
Thank you


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your technique, your gloves are lovely.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

How did you know I have been waiting for such a great way to knit gloves like the pattern you have so generously given to us? The wait was worth it - thank you.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a fantastic technique! I've tried twice to make gloves and I always mess up. I think I can do this. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the great idea and instructions.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your great glove technique :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love them! I haven't tried to knit gloves but yours are an
incentive to begin.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you very much for the details.Very clever way to knit gloves. Love it.



Avekene said:


> How to knit gloves on 2 needle
> 
> At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
> Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!!  Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before  When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Avekene said:


> The weather is cold again. For years I knit differently gloves. Started today again. In the meantime, I share the work previously done. Thank You for watching


What a neat idea!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

2 bus rides worth! You guys made me do it! I hope these are turning out right. I did this on the bus in and back from a class today. So easy, really! Will work on it a little more tonight and 2 bus rides tomorrow should have one finished glove. Thanks so much for this pattern. I see more in my future! Yarn is a washable wool multi-color that I spent forever untangling at Tuesday Morning about a year ago. Now I know why I had to have it! Can't wait to finish!! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

jberg said:


> 2 bus rides worth! You guys made me do it! I hope these are turning out right. I did this on the bus in and back from a class today. So easy, really! Will work on it a little more tonight and 2 bus rides tomorrow should have one finished glove. Thanks so much for this pattern. I see more in my future! Yarn is a washable wool multi-color that I spent forever untangling at Tuesday Morning about a year ago. Now I know why I had to have it! Can't wait to finish!! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


Looking good!! Exciting isn't it!!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

jberg said:


> 2 bus rides worth! You guys made me do it! I hope these are turning out right. I did this on the bus in and back from a class today. So easy, really! Will work on it a little more tonight and 2 bus rides tomorrow should have one finished glove. Thanks so much for this pattern. I see more in my future! Yarn is a washable wool multi-color that I spent forever untangling at Tuesday Morning about a year ago. Now I know why I had to have it! Can't wait to finish!! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


Don't they look good? I can't wait to try this out


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Avekene said:


> Maybe it is somewhere. There is not something new in the world... I made them myself. It came, like it came... I have no pattern or instructions


And I love the way you have done yours!
i was only adding the information for those whp want a written pattern.
no offense meant!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Ave has written her very usable pattern out on page 1.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

All are pretty but I really like the red and white.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to try your technique, your gloves are very pretty. I enjoy seeing your work and learning new ways of doing things. Nice job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have wanted to try making gloves but was reluctant (fear of failure). This looks so inviting and such an efficient way to do them! This is just the best thing since baked bread! Thank you! Oh, I said that already, I think!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

jberg said:


> 2 bus rides worth! You guys made me do it! I hope these are turning out right. I did this on the bus in and back from a class today. So easy, really! Will work on it a little more tonight and 2 bus rides tomorrow should have one finished glove. Thanks so much for this pattern. I see more in my future! Yarn is a washable wool multi-color that I spent forever untangling at Tuesday Morning about a year ago. Now I know why I had to have it! Can't wait to finish!! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


It seems to me you w&t in the wrong side  You do it on the top of thumb???


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ave, you've certainly inspired the scaredy-cats among us who were afraid of knitting gloves, You have given us fresh hope,I am going to start a pair today, thank you so much for taking the time to write out the pattern.xx


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is one of the best tricks I have seen in a very long time!! Thank you!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jberg said:


> 2 bus rides worth! You guys made me do it! I hope these are turning out right. I did this on the bus in and back from a class today. So easy, really! Will work on it a little more tonight and 2 bus rides tomorrow should have one finished glove. Thanks so much for this pattern. I see more in my future! Yarn is a washable wool multi-color that I spent forever untangling at Tuesday Morning about a year ago. Now I know why I had to have it! Can't wait to finish!! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


jberg, fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Just a quick note to say that I have knitted another glove using the same 10wpi yarn (Aran) using the 6 row size and its a much closer fit for my hand. If using this weight of yarn for a man I would definitely use 8 rows per finger. I'm thinking about knitting the rows shorter and making fingerless gloves for typing etc. 
Ave this is such a great design idea thank you.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks(myspacebarisnotworking!!)
forpointingoutmymistakeonthegloveIposted.
Musthavebeenwhenwehadtochangeseatsonthebus.
Fixeditlastnight.
Onmiddlelefingerofsecondhalfnowandgoingtofinishtoday.
Lovethispattern!
Manythanks.
HappyNeedling.j
jberg


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never even thought of making gloves. Now I am anxious to begin. Thank you.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for this explanation!
I'm very happy with it!











Avekene said:


> How to knit gloves on 2 needle
> 
> At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
> Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!!  Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before  When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


----------



## nannysu (Aug 27, 2012)

How clever! And easy when you know how! Thank you for this pattern!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I forgot to say, I never knit first stitch!!! ( only on the first row, and when I cast on stitches) Then it is easier to sew


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Ha !!! Now you tell me


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Ha !!! Now you tell me


I could not think about it

:lol:

It seemed so obvious 

But I underestand that my explanation was clear to underestand????
English is not my home language, strained to complete it :roll:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Avekene said:


> I could not think about it
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Don't stress !!! Just me joking with you, all's well !!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Don't stress !!! Just me joking with you, all's well !!


You did not answer  Was everything clear and simple???

If someone ask here in Estonia: is everything clear? And You want joke, You must answer: Everything is clear like soapy water


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely gloves and what a different way to knit. Great idea.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Avekene said:


> You did not answer  Was everything clear and simple???
> 
> If someone ask here in Estonia: is everything clear? And You want joke, You must answer: Everything is clear like soapy water


Every perfectly clear as a mountain stream!! I'm on my second pair now


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Avekene said:


> You did not answer  Was everything clear and simple???
> 
> If someone ask here in Estonia: is everything clear? And You want joke, You must answer: Everything is clear like soapy water


Your English is perfect to me Ave, and your instructions were perfectly clear :thumbup:


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Glenlady said:


> Your English is perfect to me Ave, and your instructions were perfectly clear :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got home from my bus rides to and from class....one glove done!! I'm excited. This was fun. Will wait to do the wrist part until I do the second glove since I'm not sure how much yarn I have. When I bought the yarn I just split it in two seemingly even sized balls. That's what I always do. (I know, I should weigh or measure or whatever!) Anyhow when I get the other one done (maybe even tonight....these are addictive!) I will post the crazy color pair. Thanks SO much for this easy to follow and great results pattern! And by the way, no problem whatsoever with your English! Great job. Many thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## yarner (Nov 27, 2011)

Your generous spirit is much appreciated!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

What a neat idea. Saw someone else's post where they would measure fingers to do.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Very cool gloves! :thumbup:


----------



## valodwyer (Jan 12, 2013)

That is brilliant thankyou.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

may I have written instructions please?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

lizziebelle68 said:


> may I have written instructions please?


Ave has written them out on page one.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

How cool is that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

This time I have not reached to knit very much...
All of you have started, will ready before me 
For the first time I knit them separately. For a change...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Avekene said:


> This time I have not reached to knit very much...
> All of you have started, will ready before me
> For the first time I knit them separately. For a change...


Looking good Ave ! Lovely colour. 
What size needles are you using ?


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> Looking good Ave ! Lovely colour.
> What size needles are you using ?


Size is 3. I use this blue yarn and mohair X 2. My daughter wanted hairy gloves, I will hackle them


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry but I don't know what you mean by Ave has written them down on page 1...where is page 1?


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

lizziebelle68 said:


> sorry but I don't know what you mean by Ave has written them down on page 1...where is page 1?


I wrote about it on my post. It is on here again:

How to knit gloves on 2 needle

At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!! Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lizziebelle68 said:


> sorry but I don't know what you mean by Ave has written them down on page 1...where is page 1?


How to knit gloves on 2 needle

At first I knit swatch- all depends on the thickness of the yarn. Start from small finger. With yarn I use, I need to start with 25 stitches. For the first finger I knit 8 rows. (Maybe You need knit less, for example 6).
Then I cast off 10 st and knit to the last. In the next row knit all st and cast on 12 st for the next finger. Now knit 8 rows again (or 6) and cast off 12 st and knit to the last. Next row I cast on 14 for the middle finger, knit 8 rows and cast off 14 again, knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 12 for the index finger, then knit 8 rows and cast off 18 stiches. Knit to the last. On the next row I cast on 11 for the thumb. Now I knit 2 rows. On the next row I knit 14 st and then I wrap and turn (w&t Wrap and turn. Bring yarn to front of work between needles, slip next st to right-hand needle, bring yarn around this st to back of work, slip st back to left-hand needle, turn work to begin working back in the other direction.) Next row I w&t after 15 st, and next time after 16 st, then after 17 st. And now You must do it after 16, then after 15, then after 14 and after 13. Now You must knit 2 rows with all stiches. After that cast off 11 stitches and knit to the end- THUMB IS READY!!! Now you do everything contrary... You need cast on 18 st for the index finger, knit 8 rows cast off 12, knit to the last... then you cast on stiches for the next.... like You did before When You finish, fold glowe together and sew. It seems to me better when You sew it in right side. Then you must knit wrist part


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

You can look on the top right or the bottom right of each page and see a "Go to Page" followed by numbers. It's helpful on very long threads to remember which page you wanted. You can also add the page number if you bookmark the thread.



lizziebelle68 said:


> sorry but I don't know what you mean by Ave has written them down on page 1...where is page 1?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, mmMardi! Thanks for the note above about adding a page number on your bookmarks! I didn't know that and sometimes spend forever searching for something. Neat idea. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

lizziebelle68 said:


> sorry but I don't know what you mean by Ave has written them down on page 1...where is page 1?


Page 1 is the very first page of this post. At the top and bottom of every page you will see page numbers . Press number 1 and it will take you back to the beginning of this post , then scroll down and you will see Ave' s pattern instructions.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful gloves and I like your method. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## valodwyer (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes everything is clear as soapy water!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, I've hit a snag. I got as far as Knit 14 then t&w. When I turn I can't knit back to 15 because there's not enough st since I just knitted 14. What am I doing Wrong? Help.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

mysterywriter said:


> OK, I've hit a snag. I got as far as Knit 14 then t&w. When I turn I can't knit back to 15 because there's not enough st since I just knitted 14. What am I doing Wrong? Help.


It sounds like you were knitting in the wrong direction, knit 14 from the top towards the base then wrap and turn.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

These gloves look as if I would be able knit them. I have never considered knitting gloves before, but these look very interesting. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Avekene,
Love your work and the pattern instructions you have posted. I being a beginner will try it out and get back to you. Once again thank you.
Marge14 :thumbup:


----------

